# summit goliath vs titan.. whats the difference?



## Predator56 (Nov 14, 2008)

what am i missing


----------



## DubyaT (Nov 14, 2008)

titan platform your feet is on is a couple inches bigger but the top is the same.  I scored a Goliath at Gander Mountain online for $215 but I found out that it was some specail on Vet Day.  It is back at $289


----------



## whitetaco02 (Nov 16, 2008)

Predator56 said:


> what am i missing




Titan:
Weight:  25 lbs. (Aluminum Construction) 
Tree size:  8 to 20 inches 
Seat height:  Adjustable via buckles
Seat Size:  (base) 18" wide by 12" long (back rest) 12" wide by 20" long 
Overall Platform Size:  21" wide by 38" long 
Platform Area:  21" wide by 30 3/4" long 
Seat Frame size:  (inside) 21.75" wide by 28.5" long 
Weight Limit:  350 lbs.

Goliath:
Weight:  21 lbs. (Aluminum Construction)
Tree size:  8 to 20 inches 
Seat height:  Adjustable 
Seat Size:  (base) 18" wide by 12" long (back rest) 12" wide by 20" long 
Overall Size:  20" wide by 36" long 
Platform Area:  20" wide by 28 3/4" long 
Seat Frame size:  (inside) 21.75" wide by 26.5" long 
Weight Limit:  350 lbs.

Looks to me by comparing them that the Titan is a bit bigger and 4 pounds heavier.  I just got one on Friday and will be using it this weekend!  It is considerably larger than my viper.


----------



## hummdaddy (Nov 16, 2008)

i bought a new titan this year for $249.00  ,  i tell you it is roomy for me at 5'11" and 250 lbs , and no joke i can now sit in comfort for 4-5 hours straight with ease.... could possibly go longer , thinkin about another 1


----------



## TIGER (Nov 17, 2008)

I have owned a Viper, Goliath, and now a Titan. I am 6' 4 and 260 and the Titan buy far is the best stand to sit in for any amount of time.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Nov 17, 2008)

I can't wait to use mine for the first time this Saturday!


----------

